# Said Goodbye To A Great One



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

We liberated Kaia this morning from her hardship....it all happened so suddenly but we did send her on her way with some of her nobility intact...we got lucky, I guess.

Kaia was the finest dog to have graced our lives over our past 36 years of having GSDs.

Smart as a whip...loyal as the day is long and protective to a fault almost. I never worried a bit when Kaia was out and about with my wife......that dog looked after my

wife like the best bodyguard one could ask for. I got in on that deal as well but I always insisted I'd protect my Kaia.

It will be awkward going forward without her in so many ways but man was I lucky to have such a wonderful creature to share my life with....I'd like to think she felt the same.

A lot of our success came from this forum and certain people here who shared their experiences and wisdom with me. I'd name names but I think most of those who helped

me along the way know who you are. So....many thanks to those who helped me get the most and BEST out of this magnificent dog.

It was all so worth it and there is no doubt she filled my life with so much benefit.....and for that I thank her.


SuperG


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, I suspect Kaia knew just how cherished she was!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, gosh… I am so very sorry.
Heartbreaking to see dogs I “know” start to go…
Run free, beautiful girl.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your wonderful Kaia. She sounds like she was as beautiful on the inside as she was on the outside.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry you had to say goodbye to your beautiful dog Kaia. Run free Kaia.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

My condolences. She was magnificent.

As loyal and protective as she was, she surely felt the same as you because she knew she was loved.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear this G, she sounds like a phenomenal dog! Run free Kaia!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well that is heartbreaking. Sorry she had to go. I know she knew she was loved.
A lifetime is not enough.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Awww 😢 So sorry to hear that G.Sincere condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful dog. Thanks you for giving her a wonderful life and I know she returned the favor


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies, and respect, for allowing Kaia to go with dignity. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family…


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My condolences for losing your beautiful sweet dog. I know how it breaks your heart. Heal well.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We were just thinking about our Big-boy. It is getting to the point were we can normally talk about him without tearing up. 
It will feel odd without your girl for quite some time. So many of us understand. You have a treasure of great memories. If only there was time to make more.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry, G. It just never gets easier. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Love and best wishes to you all, and RIP beautiful Kaia. 💜


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I appreciate all the supportive replies.......you're all very kind.

Enjoy the day,


SuperG


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

I will add my condolences with the others. Your tribute to your beautiful, exceptional companion was superb. Treasure the memories you made together.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I’m so sorry. What a gorgeous dog.


----------



## RMK1 (10 mo ago)

Looks like you were all blessed to have each other in your life!


----------



## BCasey199 (11 mo ago)

How magnificent. Take the pain of loss as a fair trade for all the joy and love you gave each other. Hang in there.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

beautiful 
may your heart healing quickly - i'm sure you will cherish the memories of such a magnificent girl


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I’m so sorry 💔 they are never with us long enough.


----------

